# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum >  Weird Printing on Prusa MK3 clone

## Focussys

I have a Prusa I3 clone which I have recently upgraded to 24V. It is now printing strangely. Every 6mm or so in Z it performs a ridge. I have no z wobble although I did change my Z threads to 2mm lead.
Any help would be much appreciated.

SteveDSCN0048 (2).jpgCapture.JPG

----------


## Roberts_Clif

When you changed the Lead screw to a T8-2 lead screw.

what are your DEFAULT_AXIS_STEPS_PER_UNIT

----------


## Focussys

> When you changed the Lead screw to a T8-2 lead screw.
> 
> what are your DEFAULT_AXIS_STEPS_PER_UNIT


Hi 

Many thanks for coming back.


I have 1629.84 set and the object seems to print the correct height. It doesn't bind anywhere up the z axis or wobble.
I spent some time upgrading to the latest Marlin Bugfix 2.0 yesterday to no effect. I even changed PSU to a spare 24v 360W.

Tried printing in 0.3 and 0.2mm, the 0.2mm has ridges at around 3mm spacing except for the top.

For Reference I am using Mattercontrol, PLA 

I am next going to try printing from another app and slicer and try and see if it is the firmware.

DSCN0049.jpg

----------


## Roberts_Clif

I have been using the T8-2 single start lead screw now for 2 year on both my machines.

I have recently flashed the 2.06 marlin firmware, the funny thing is that when I print "Flexi Turtle Ear Saver" one machine works the other does not.

I may have to adjust my firmware.

#define DEFAULT_AXIS_STEPS_PER_UNIT   { 80, 80, 1600, 94.4962144  }

Could you post you model, would like to try you model.

----------


## Focussys

> I have been using the T8-2 single start lead screw now for 2 year on both my machines.I have recently flashed the 2.06 marlin firmware, the funny thing is that when I print "Flexi Turtle Ear Saver" one machine works the other does not.I may have to adjust my firmware.#define DEFAULT_AXIS_STEPS_PER_UNIT   { 80, 80, 1600, 94.4962144  }Could you post you model, would like to try you model.


How does your model not print correctly?


My model: https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:188172

----------


## Roberts_Clif

The Hinges stick on my 12v machine while they work perfectly on my 24v machine.

I can switch the filament between the two machines still the 12V printer does not like the Turtle Ear Saver

I need to test again with 3D Printing more Fail Proof Fidget Cubes.

----------


## Focussys

Sounds like over extrusion. Reduce the extrusion multiplier to 0.95 and print again.

----------


## Roberts_Clif

OK!
 Currently Printing Fail Proof Fidget Cubes on both systems for Halloween trick or Treats.

Same 24v worked the 12v failed.
This is not saying that because it is 12 or 24 volts is works or fails this is just my way of keeping the two printers separate.
I could say Blu (" 24V" ) or Red (" 12V ") 

Here are My Twins

The Twins 2.jpg

I am beginning to wander if changing to Marlin 2.0.6 caused the problem.
That would be an easy fix I just re-load Marlin 1.1.9BF an re-test the Print.


How is Your Print Going?
What slicer are you using? It may be advantageous to start with a good old reliable Cura or PrusaSlicer.

I just started a print set of Turtle ear savers at 95% flow rate.
Starting my prints I found another problem.
I had the printer that has been printing Perfect models get a clog.
I have not changed filaments and this is my thought>>>>>

I believe that when they splice filaments together to make a roll sometimes they mistakenly use an ABS filament to splice PLA filament. 
Or
Even if they use the correct filament it somehow is still not just right still causing the clog.

I have no proof of this it is just what I believe happens from time to time...


Turtle finished on Red at 95 % flow perfectly ,   Thank You

----------

